# Intel skylake CPU support on 10.1 release



## Franklin Suvi Jesudhas (Feb 3, 2018)

Is Intel Skylake CPU supported on 10.1 release version?


----------



## xchris (Feb 3, 2018)

Skylake GPU support from 12.0, as for the CPU core I bet it works


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2018)

FreeBSD 10.1 is End-of-Life since December 2016 and is not supported any more. Please upgrade to a _supported_ version as soon as possible.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

